# Distortion Pedal for Vox Clone



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

I recently acquired a Valvetech Hayseed 30 (an AC30 clone) and would like to add a distortion pedal in front to beef up palm mutes and leads.

Not looking for for any Death Metal tones but we play punk/hard rock (basically tones in the The Clash - Iron Maiden range) so I'd like something with a fair bit of gain. I also have a tube screamer to kick it up a notch if needed.

I was considering the Fulltone OCD and Wampler Plextorsion. Anything I should investigate?

- Zbingu


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

The classic pedal to put in front of an AC30 is a Crowther Hot Cake. I would wager there are a large number of YouTube videos available. Now, the Hot cake is an overdrive and I personally prefer an overdrive hitting an already breaking amp for distortion over a distortion pedal hitting a clean amp. The Boss SD-1 + Marshall JCM800 were a very popular combo back in the 80s.

That said, the only way to go is to try a few out and see what you like.


----------



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen a Crowther pedal anywhere locally so I doubt I could try it in person.
I was running the amp with both channel jumped and both volume decked (with the master volume set somewhere sane). That gave a pretty damn nice crunch but palm mutes were very mushy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I was in NYC last week, a friend asked me to try out a redesigned Rangemaster. I didn't want to say the pedal sounded awful, because I was unfamiliar with the amp (Peavey Classic 30) and guitar (Guild Bluesbird), but I did not like what I was hearing. We went to Matt Umanov's store the following day and I tried out the same pedal into an EC Tremolux, and it sound _great_.

Put that thought on hold.

I figure about 2 years ago, forum regular Bagpipe asked me about an overdrive pedal for his newly-purchased Ampeg Jet. I loaned him about a dozen boosters and drives, ranging from sparkly clean to thick and dirty, and all points in between, and he couldn't really find any that produced what, to his ears, was a pleasing tone. He ended up selling the amp.

The link? Both the Jet and the Classic 30 use EL-84s. I don't mention this to slag the tube, and admittedly, these are two fairly different amps. Rather, I wonder if amps that use that tube may have some fairly specific requirements for what to use when pushing them. I don't *know* this for a fact. I'm just curious.

We may get some informative answers here, and Arcane has suggested one. I'm also curious about pedals people tried with an AC30 and were both disappointed and surprised that they ended up _being _disappointed.

At the Ottawa gear show back in July, Nonreverb/Richard tried out a semi-clean booster I had designed with an AC30, and it sounded pretty damn fine to my ears (but then he plays better than I). So it IS possible.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

When I had an AC30 I searched high and low for the best pedal match.

I had the Crowther Hot Cake and it was a good pedal, but the perfect match was the Timmy.

I played an AC30 this past weekend and my Les Paul through an Xotic BB Preamp was a great match.

I found anything Tube Screamer related was not a good match... the mid boost and amp voicing didn't pair well (to my ears anyways).

The transparency of the Timmy really let the AC30 amp tone shine without getting in the way.

I always used the "normal" channel on the AC30, the "top boost" channel didn't have the girth of the "normal" or take pedals as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bearfoot makes the BJFE designed EGDM.

AC30s are apparently fairly fussy amps to run a pedal into, so this pedal was supposed to be the answer.
There is a ton of gain on tap, more than you'd need, I suspect.
There's also a lower gain version now.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I used an AC30 or some variation on an AC 30 (Vox, Hayseed, Kingsley, Matchless, Dr. Z) for a number of years.

The guy I'd tap locally is Greg Djerrhian, he's in Kirkland or DDO I think. He makes great OD's and has a good idea of what pedal works with what amp. I love his High Octane into an AC 30. A modded SD 1, OCD or Plimsoul or a Timmy would work as well. Right now my favorite is an original BJFE honeybee. Honestly I think the most important thing is to avoid a pedal with a big mid boost (tubescreamers and the like) and make sure that you're not driving the amp too hard. 

I probably wouldn't jumper the channels, I'd run it into the EF86 channel with just a bit of breakup. If you jumper and get tons of preamp gain on the amp plus the pedal its gonna sound mushy. I'd also turn up the master a fair bit, most of these amps sound a lot better with the master above half. EL84 amps need a bit of volume to get that EL84 sound. With the master way down and the preamp cranked it sounds OK, but they really start to sing above half. 

I've stopped using the master completely on my D/C 30, I run both channels just above half with the master bypassed. I use an attenuator with just about 6dB of attenuation. Its loud, jangly and tight. Good crunch on the EF86 channel, cleaner on the 12AX channel. Both will clean up when I roll off the guitar volume. Both channels take pedals well, but the EF 86 is a bit better for some reason. You should be able to get a similar setup as long as the master is about half way or so.


----------



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

So, pedals to check: 
- Fulltone OCD and Plimsoul
- Wampler Plextortion
- Bearfoot Emerald Green Dist.

I'll try my TS9 and Ti-Ron's RAT next rehearsal too. Will be keeping to the EF86 channel by itself if I'm using a pedal for dirt. And reasonably sane was definitely past mid-way on the master in 15 watt mode.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, that sounds like a good sampler. Most of those are relatively easy to find/borrow. I remember really liking the Rat back years ago when i was using a Fender Bassman. I used the Plimsoul for about a year and really liked it. It seems to work well (like the OCD) with almost any amp. And drop by Solid Gold and see Greg, he's great. Just checked his address, he's got a nice new place in pointe claire. 

http://www.solidgoldfx.com/contact
http://www.youtube.com/user/solidgoldfx


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love my OCD, but another nice overdrive is the Xotic Effects BB+. It's two BB overdrives in one box. Sounds pretty smooth to me.

It's the red one.


----------



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

RAT have a really distinctive tone and our other guitarist uses his constantly so I doubt I'll go that way but I'll give it a whirl anyway since it's there. Will try to check the Solid Golds. Nearly 2h by bus though :S.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

I used to use an Electro-Harmonix English Muff'n (tube overdrive) into my Vox V125 - I was moderately happy with it, oddly enough. But it was for just a little push of dirt, I didn't use that rig for anything even remotely heavy (I also had an Orange Rockerverb). I think I just liked the combination of a tube overdrive into that amp.

Nowadays, and for your specific application (wanting palm mutes to cut more, etc.) I'd probably check out the SolidGoldFX Zeta overdrive or Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop. If you want a more heavy overdrive, you could look into the SolidGoldFX Devil Drive - but I haven't tried that pedal first hand, so I can't exactly speak to it.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry, didn't realize it was that far. Most of the bigger/boutique stores now stock them as well.


----------



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

No need to apologize. I might make the trip if I have the time or a lift but he has easy to reach dealers. He isn't that far but it's in a spot with terrible public transit coverage. And he is right next to the most consistently jammed highway in town .


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Noise Supply said:


> Nowadays, and for your specific application (wanting palm mutes to cut more, etc.) I'd probably check out the SolidGoldFX Zeta overdrive or Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop.


^ this. I use a Barbershop into my AC30 clone for exactly this purpose. The Barbershop is also great as a boost pedal and an always on "amp enhancer".


----------



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

After a bunch of humm and awing, I have a Bearfoot Fx Emerald Green Distortion Machine on it's way. Thanks all.


----------

